# I got over my fear of crossing the road!



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Pathetic.


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

That is indeed odd, at least to me.

Either way, congrats on getting over your fear


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

That's awesome! Keep up the progress!


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, I live in a big city so there is a LOT of people/cars...

I'm mostly scared of people looking at me, judging me, that kinda thing. But now that I actually tried it, I know it's not all that bad.


----------

